# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Is dit verkoudheid en wat te doen HELP AUB

## Dennis12345

Goedemorgen,

sinds zaterdag heb ik hoofdpijn, spierpijn en heel moe. Het is vooral die moeheid die irritant is. Heb deze week rustig aan gedaan alleen kwartiertje fietsen per dag ongeveer. Ik probeerde te hardlopen maar hield het niet eens 5 minuten vol zo moe!

Is dit een verkoudheid? Ik hoef niet te niesen eigenlijk en al helemaal niet te hoesten.

Ik heb vanavond een verjaardag waar ik eigenlijk super graag heen wil zou dat gaan? Kortom maak je het dan erger? Want op een gegeven moment kun je niks meer  :Frown: ! Maandag zaalvoetbal, betwijfel of dat gaat lukken.

Bedankt alvast!

Groet

Dennis

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Dennis,

Bij een verkoudheid heb je vaak last van verstopte holtes. Het zou kunnen zijn dat het een opkomend griepje is. Het enige wat zou kunnen helpen is regelmatig een paracetamolletje en lekker uitzieken!

----------


## Dennis12345

Beste Sylvia,

dankje voor uw reactie. Ik ben toch wisten voetballen en raar genoeg was ik toen van de moeheid af. De spierpijn en hoofdpijn nam al lichtelijk af in de loop van de week. 

Ik ben nog steeds wel een klein beetje moe, hoofdpijn en heel warm in mijn gezicht, hiervoor heb ik ook al bloedgeprikt en een mri scan van mijn hoofd maar er kwam niks uit dus we zijn nog steeds aan het kijken wat dat kan zijn. Echt vage klachten.

Groetjes

Dennis

----------

